# Wie kann ich den Bildschrim filmen?



## Der Christian (5. Juni 2007)

Wie kann ich den Bildschrim filmen? Ich meine so wie den in den Videotuts! Kann mir da einer weiterhelfen?


----------



## tobee (5. Juni 2007)

*Programme zum "Desktop Recording"*
Camtasia (Shareware)
Camstudio (Freeware)
my Screen Recorder (Trial)
BB Flashback (Freeware)


----------



## chmee (5. Juni 2007)

http://www.heise.de/software/default.shtml?kat=309&srt=dat&liste=neu

mfg chmee


----------



## Der Christian (6. Juni 2007)

Wunderbar...danke....noch eine Frage: Ich nsuche auch noch ein Freeware Videobearbeitungsprog. kann mir da einer weiterhelfen?

Edit: Ich hab grad versucht zu filmen während ich spiele...irgendwie filmt der aber nur den Desktop...ich seh nur die Maus die sich auf den Desktop hin und her bewegt...aber nicht das Spiel!

Edit2: Ich hab mir das Programm runtergeladen: http://www.bbsoftware.co.uk/bbflashback.aspx


----------



## Blake (13. Juni 2007)

gibst denn da irgend ne empfehlung? bräuchte son programm für die arbeit, hab hier auch schon einige, allerdings geben diese meistens irgendwie alles schneller wieder als es in wirklichkeit ist(oder liegt das vll an der hardwarebeschleunigung?) hab schon hypercam und camstudio probiert..... und die files sollten möglichst klein sein von mir aus auch im swf format.

wäre nett wenn ihr mir was empfehlen könntet. danke schonmal

MfG
Blake

edit: hab mal das bb flashback ausprobiert sieht echt klasse aus das prob nur daran hier steht freeware und im programm halt ablaufdatum aber das kann man ja wohl verlängern geht das so lang wie man will?


----------



## octo124 (13. Juni 2007)

K.A. warum du bei deinen Vorgaben nicht dem Link von chmee folgst, da steht auch was zum Ausgabeformat.
In meinen Augen gibts nix besseres als Camtasia, wer googelt findet auch die offizielle Quelle zur letzten freien Version und auf der Homepage gibts Tutorials  genug um einen Schnellstart hinzulegen.
Zauberwort ist dann benutzerdefinierte Konfiguration und in deinem Fall der Ausgabe dann Videokonvertierung.
Zu Flashback kann ich nix sagen, da mich Programme reizen, die nicht unbedingt auf den ersten Blick "gut aussehn", sondern dem User zig Optionen für seine Wünsche offen lassen.


----------



## Blake (13. Juni 2007)

ich meinte das klasse aussehen bezogen auf die funktionalität und so. ich brauch halt hier was einfaches wo man möglichst wenig kaputt machen kann^^ so das ich das vorher richtig einstell und die user es nur benutzen müssen. 

imprinzip geht es mir ja nur darum zu wissen ob das sozusagen unendlich lang als shareware version funktioniert aber naja.


----------



## Der Christian (25. Juni 2007)

Ok...Die Testzeit ist um und ich suche ein neues Scrennrecordprogramm.! Wer kann mir da was empfehlen?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (25. Juni 2007)

Schau Dir doch mal Wink an.
Fuer Linux kann ich uebrigens recordMyDesktop empfehlen.


----------

